# Problème entre "wifi" et "Bluetooth"



## Marcmaniac (3 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à vous,

j'ai un bon gros problème depuis une quinzaine de jours dont la solution m'échappe ... et qui me gangraine la cervelle ...:hein:

*Explication générale du problème :*

Lorsque je me connecte depuis mon imac équipé d'un clavier "Apple bluetooth", et de ma souris "Apple bluetooth", à mon réseau wifi Numéricable, celui-ci au bout de quelques secondes, se "_coupe"_ ... je ne parviens pas à l'utiliser ... le réseau est pourtant bien reconnu sur mon imac. 
D'ailleurs, je peux en disposer avec mon ipad ou mon iphone ... Réseau rapide, puissant, aucun soucis avec mes ipad, iphone ...

Si je coupe le bluetooth et que j'utilise une souris filaire, je peux me reconnecter à mon réseau qui fonctionne parfaitement ... longtemps ... sans soucis ...

Par contre, si je relance le bluetooth, je ne parviens pas à réutiliser ni la souris, ni le clavier ...
Le tout sur mon réseau Numéricable ...

 Bon, mais ce serait trop facile s'il n'y avait QUE ça ! je poursuis ...

J'ai réfléchi, navigué sur le net pour trouver une solution ... J'ai donc créer un réseau depuis une borne Airport que je possède. Là, le réseau est bien reconnu, ça marche nikel et je n'ai aucun problème entre mon bluetooth et mon wifi ... Tout fonctionne nikel ... 

*Conclusion *: 

Avec mon réseau Airport, wifi et bluetooth fonctionne parfaitement ... 
Avec mon réseau Numéricable, wifi et Bluetooth disjonctent ... J'ai soit l'un, soit l'autre ...

Bordel, qu'est ce donc ? Je m'y perds ...

*D'où mes remarques que j'aimerais partager avec vous :*

1-Y aurait-il un problème entre mon bluetooth et mon réseau wifi ? _(Déjà décrit dans la littérature à cause des fréquence à 2,4 ou 5 ghz)_

2-Y aurait t'il un problème avec le réseau de ma box numéricable _(Pour info, la toute dernière)_ ? Pour info, je possède la Box depuis environ 2 mois et je n'ai eu aucun problème avant ...

3-Les réseaux créés depuis la borne Airport sont-ils des réseaux à 5ghz ? Alors, que mon réseau Numéricable est semble t'il un réseau à 2,4 ghz ? D'où le problème ... Mais alors, pourquoi ce problème arrive t'il maintenant ? Depuis une mise à jour Numéricable (C'est bien possible !)

Donc, QUE FAIRE , auriez-vous, chers amis des pistes de solution ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2013)

Bonsoir,

Tu devrais faire le test suivant :

Pendant que tu es connecté à la borne AirPort, va dans l'interface de la box, et change de canal wifi, décale d'au moins 3 canaux.

Puis désactive le wifi de l'ordi, éteins la borne AirPort, active le wifi et connecte-toi à la box.


----------



## Marcmaniac (3 Juin 2013)

On va voir ça ...
Je te tiens au courant ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h41 ----------

Je viens de faire le test ...

Je suis passé du canal 1 au 4 ... J'avais fait un "radar wifi" au préalable ...

J'ai même changé le nom de mon réseau et mon mot de passe ... ça c''est bien ! Je personnalise ...

Par contre, par rapport à mon problème, au bout de 5 manipulations sur le réseau (J'ai bien dit 5 page internet), STOP et impossible de quoi que ce soit sur le net ...

Fait chier ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h14 ----------

J'ai retitillé le bazar comme tu me l'a conseillé et depuis 1 bon quart d'heure, ça fonctionne NIKEL !

Alors là, chapeau !

Et merci à toi "Renaud31", t'es TOP ! 
Comme MacG d'ailleurs ...


Je vous tiens au courant ... au cas où .... mais j'espère pas !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2013)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> Je me suis retitillé le bazar comme tu me l'a conseillé et depuis 1 bon quart d'heure, ça fonctionne !


C'est à dire ?


----------



## Marcmaniac (3 Juin 2013)

Je suis retourné dans les canaux de ma box ... , et j'ai effectué dans l'ordre ces manipulations :

1)"rétabli les réglages de bases" 

Quitté puis re-connecté, puis :

2)passé le débit de 144 à 300 mbs (un truc comme ça)
3)passé du canal 1 au canal 6

Puis, changé les mots de passe et nom de mon réseau 

Et depuis, je navigue ...
Je retirerai ma borne Airport demain ...

Voilà, cool ! Je pense que ça devrait le faire maintenant ... Encore merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h50 ----------

Et reconnecté ipad et iphone sur mon nouveau réseau ...
C'est de la balle  ! Tout fonctionne !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2013)

Tu n'as donc pas fait QUE changer de canal, tu as configuré une nouvelle connexion (changement du SSID et mdp).

C'est peut-être ça qui a réglé le problème.



(L'augmentation du débit n'est pas un bon choix pour la stabilité de la connexion)


----------



## Marcmaniac (4 Juin 2013)

OK pour la stabilité de la connexion, je vais regarder ces prochains jours ...


----------



## stéphane83 (4 Juin 2013)

La modification du mot de passe et SSID peuvent améliorer le réseau?


----------

